# Is there any English communication club?



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi All,
While I can communicate in English, but I feel my accent is awfull and badly influnced by my mother tongue (Arabic)...
Moreover, I feel missing that "Language Intelligence"..OK I mean saying the best phrase ..This happen to me a lot and after telling something I think It was better to say different thing..OK just not to understand me wrong  in Arabic I don't feel so  .
Although we are speaking English almost the hall day at office,but mostely with non-native speakers . 
I'm asking if there is any language club or community to communicate with native speakers .
If someone (native speaker) interested in learning Arabic in return I can help.
Regards,
Anwar Aziz


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

you could try here as a start.

Language Exchange in Dubai

or alternatively join some of the expat meets, you should add some interesting words to your vocabulary at these. I used to join very frequently a shanghaiexpat meet up which was good for expanding my Chinese vocabulary.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

Regarding what I wrote before about improving english accent .
I have seen advice in the internet, talking about getting training by a speech pathologist trained in accent reduction.
Still I have a question  Which accent is easer for Arabic native speaker (American or British)?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

anwarm.aziz said:


> Regarding what I wrote before about improving english accent .
> I have seen advice in the internet, talking about getting training by a speech pathologist trained in accent reduction.
> Still I have a question  Which accent is easer for Arabic native speaker (American or British)?


There is something called DATE SPEAK going on in Dubai which is like a kind of club where you meet people to speak and you teach them your language and they teach you English (or the language of your choice) through conversation.

If you don't have any luck with that PM me for more info.

And British and American English, I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks Yoga girl.
Actually I'm not worried about Bristish or American accent , but I just want to concentrate .
I do know no one can get rid 100% of his mother tongue influnce and even I don't care about that (Anyway, after coming to UAE my accent influnced by Indian accent ).
I just want to pronounce and use stress and intonnation in a perfect way.
While language clubs and groups will help ,but still most of people there will be non-native speaker and already I'm speaking English at office . 
I prefer goining to formal classess so as to get correct acccent from native speaker , do english-based mouth muscle practice and develop in a systematic way.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

anwarm.aziz said:


> Thanks Yoga girl.
> Actually I'm not worried about Bristish or American accent , but I just want to concentrate .
> I do know no one can get rid 100% of his mother tongue influnce and even I don't care about that (Anyway, after coming to UAE my accent influnced by Indian accent ).
> I just want to pronounce and use stress and intonnation in a perfect way.
> ...


Totally understand. I'll PM you as I might be able to help you out here.


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

Cool..Thanks a lot


----------

